# Silverstone Tundra Lite: Neuauflage mit neuem Kühlblock und Radiator



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juli 2015)

*Silverstone Tundra Lite: Neuauflage mit neuem Kühlblock und Radiator*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Silverstone Tundra Lite: Neuauflage mit neuem Kühlblock und Radiator*

					Silverstone hat eine dritte Version der Tundra-Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen angekündigt. Wie der Name bereits andeutet, handelt es sich bei den Lite-Versionen um kostenoptimierte Varianten. Sowohl der eigentliche Kühlblock als auch der Radiator haben Änderungen erfahren, die Details nennt der Hersteller allerdings noch nicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Silverstone Tundra Lite: Neuauflage mit neuem Kühlblock und Radiator*


----------

